# Journey's End (2.5 gal.)



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Some of you may have seen my journal.

This is the result of my first attempt at running a nano aquarium, and also my first try with Iwagumi aquascaping. I have thoroughly enjoyed creating this over the last couple of months and found working with a high-tech nano surprisingly challenging, yet very rewarding.

*Journey's End*


Tank - AGA 30x20x20cm / 12x8x8" , approx 10 l. / 2.5 gal. 
Filter - 160 lph HOB
Light - 24w PC T5 6500K 6 hours
CO2 - 30 bubbles per min. with lights, CO2 mist
Substrate - 1-2mm inert gravel with loam base
Ferts - TMG, KNO3, 3x weekly 50% water change
Decor - Rocks, origin unknown
Background- backlit white card

Plants - Eleocharis acicularis, Riccia sp. "Dwarf"

Fish - Microrasbora nana


----------



## Calavera (Dec 3, 2006)

Really nice! 
I would love to have a tank looking like that, but, I'm just a tad to lazy to do all the work


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Lovely!... Two plants very simple, but very interesting. The growth is so lush and green.


----------



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

Hard to believe it's only 2.5 gallons! Really nice!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow!!

Super job on this one....great job!

jB


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

That is a GREAT looking tank. Peaceful. I've tried that size tank before and it's not easy. Wonderful photography also!!!


----------



## XBurgos (Dec 26, 2006)

wow


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

very nice looking!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

that looks absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Success!! :mrgreen: 
I finally get to see this tank finished...Hurray! it's very beautiful and looks much bigger. Great work!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Very nice work. Simple is best. I would only consider maybe 3-4 more of that same fish. Perfect nano.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

WOW, that's a really nice tank, good job!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

It's perfect! What method did you use to attach your riccia? I bet it just pearls and pearls.....


Great job!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback, it is very much appreciated!

Kelley - the riccia was attached onto ADA Riccia Stones using small hairnets. It was very easy to do and took only minutes. Dwarf riccia is far less messier than regular riccia IME.

And yes, it does pearl..........


----------



## graedog (Jul 10, 2004)

*Amazing*

Congratulations George on a amazing Nano tank.
It looks much bigger than the actual size.

A job really well done

Graeme


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Im actually gonna throw some crituque at your scape. 

I dont think the rocks give a good feel to the scape. All the rocks point straight at the center and gives the big stone too much focal. I cant take my eyes of the big stone, and feel like i need a change in the hardscape to supress that feeling, or draw the focalpoint a little away from it. 
In my apinion its too dominating - not by its size, but by total impression.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> Im actually gonna throw some crituque at your scape.
> 
> I dont think the rocks give a good feel to the scape. All the rocks point straight at the center and gives the big stone too much focal. I cant take my eyes of the big stone, and feel like i need a change in the hardscape to supress that feeling, or draw the focalpoint a little away from it.
> In my apinion its too dominating - not by its size, but by total impression.


Thanks for the critique.

I see your point about the hardscape, but the "dominance" was my intention. The biggest stone is the master with the two smaller stones "bowing" i.e. Sanzon-Iwagumi. I have tried to place the master stone i.a.w. the golden ratio so the eye settles on this without too much tension. For you, at least, this doesn't work I guess. I find this very interesting and thank you for your input. :yo:


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

My point is that _the point _of the chuusonseki dont follow the the golden ratio, thus leading the focalpoint towards the center...


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> My point is that _the point _of the chuusonseki dont follow the the golden ratio, thus leading the focalpoint towards the center...


Ah, now I see your point. 

Of course, you are right. I wanted the centre-mass of the master stone to be the optical centre, not the point. I did try plenty of positions and this is what gave me the best feeling of balance. I guess we have a difference of opinion/taste, that I respect.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Here's a shot taken before another pruning session.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I've thinned out the hairgrass and trimmed the riccia carpet. I'll try to get another photo soon.


----------



## AquaGreen (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi George,

Wonderful nano. Amazing that it is only 2.5 gal / 10 l. and 12" / 30cm in length. The effective use of plants and fish have created the illusion of something much bigger.

Nice work in Practical Fishkeeping magazine BTW, and thanks for pointing this forum out too. 

Cheers mate.


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

I second that.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Quick update.


----------

